# Australian Spitfire Doco



## Spitfire King (Feb 21, 2008)

Have you guys seen this? Let me know what you think of the trailer, or the doco if you've seen it. Cheers SK


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTIFoQ1m2LM_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLyNZgA0_iM_


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah Iv'e seen it on Foxtel, a couple of months ago and enjoyed it.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 22, 2008)

Im not sure whether I have. I cant watch at the moment Im on dial up, I'll check it out when I speed up.

Cheers for the links.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 22, 2008)

That looks pretty good. I think it said it aired on November 11th.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey! What a concept! A History Channel that actually deals with History! Not friggin' "Ice Road Truckers" or "A world without People". 

They oughta try that over here in the states.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 22, 2008)

hey, that ice road truckers is a good ! Especially compared to what we've got over here.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 23, 2008)

Hopefully this will be released on DVD as I would love to get a copy.


----------



## gwalch (Feb 24, 2008)

I agree.. would be a nice addition to the collection!!


----------



## Spitfire King (Feb 26, 2008)

Well since I made it I'll be able to tell you when it gets to DVD, no worries. It airs again on Anzac day, in the afternoon apparently. Different times for different states. (daylight savings time is confusing sometimes) I appreciated the comments guys, means a lot to me. If you have any questions, fire away. Talk soon guys
SK


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 26, 2008)

Very cool, looking forward to the DVD.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 27, 2008)

No kidding?

I too look foward to the dvd release.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 27, 2008)

Very cool documentary. Job well one spitfire king.


----------



## Spitfire King (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. Took me 5 years of work to make since it was funded by me, so its great to hear it was well recieved. By the way Micdrow, those two links are only the trailers, the actual doco is an hour long and aired in Australia and New Zealand only, hopefully one day it will be seen in the states, but the general consensus is that its too Australian oriented, so no other markets will pick it up. I'll keep pushing it forward and who knows...talk soon all.
SK


----------



## Heinz (Feb 28, 2008)

Well done mate! Its difficult to get this sorta thing finished and produced, I wish you all the best.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 28, 2008)

Spitfire King said:


> Thanks guys. Took me 5 years of work to make since it was funded by me, so its great to hear it was well recieved. By the way Micdrow, those two links are only the trailers, the actual doco is an hour long and aired in Australia and New Zealand only, hopefully one day it will be seen in the states, but the general consensus is that its too Australian oriented, so no other markets will pick it up. I'll keep pushing it forward and who knows...talk soon all.
> SK



I dont know why there wouldnt be interest, The history channel here plays Wings over the Luftwaffe series which covers nothing but luftwaffe aircraft and then there is another series that covers nothing but russian aircraft.


----------



## Spitfire King (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey guys, Micdrow I haven't approached the U.S History Channel, because when I approached the U.K one they said they wanted more U.K oriented programmes...go figure...(I thought the Spitfire was a british as you could get) but I'll have to look into the U.S History Channel, I guess if you lot rang up your respective channel and asked for it, they would be more open to showing it maybe. I just want to show it to as many people as I can to see if I did a good job at it.

I've started a blog, maybe that will get some attention?
SPITFIRE GUARDIANS

Talk soon guys,

SK


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2008)

Man, you've done a great job, hope it goes further for you all the best!


----------



## Spitfire King (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks guys I appreciate the support. I'll let you know how it goes.

SK


----------



## sunny91 (Mar 13, 2008)

nice post,

Sunny


----------

